# SS 23.04.16 - Barber "Symphony In One Movement"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Samuel Barber (1910 - 1981)*

Symphony No. 1 (In One Movement), Op. 9 

1. Allegro ma non troppo, Allegro molto, Andante tranquillo, Con moto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Slatkin for me .








​*Barber: Symphony No. 1, *

Piano Concerto Op. 38
John Browning (piano)
Souvenirs, Op. 28

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, _Leonard Slatkin_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and since it's a short symphony this week and I only have 2 recordings of it, I'll listen to both of them.

View attachment 83779


Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic

View attachment 83780


Neeme Jarvi/Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I recently listened to Slatkin and St. Louis, so this weekend I will go with Neeme Järvi and the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with this.










And besides, this whole album is a seller!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This one for me. Naxos' various Barber recordings served the composer quite well, I think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the way taste/preference always swing in your symphony threads realdealblues:tiphat:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and since it's a short symphony this week and I only have 2 recordings of it, I'll listen to both of them.
> 
> View attachment 83779
> 
> ...


I have only the latter so thats the one I'll be listening to.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I own the Alsop/RSNO recording so I'll go with that.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be listening to Slatkin/St. Louis as well, but from this set:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

A new piece to me, I'm listening to the first performance I came across on YouTube - a performance by Oliver Dohnányi and the Slovak Philharmonic. First impressions are fairly positive - both on the piece and performance.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Barber*: Symphony 1 (1936), w. NYPO/Walter. Recorded 1945. My listening is courtesy of YT. Also available on Sony. Walter gets as much as humanly possible out of this mundane work. Exceptional playing is exhibited by the winds section.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I unearthed this one so I'm going to listen to it as well 

Howard Hanson/ Eastman Rochester Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> I recently listened to Slatkin and St. Louis, so this weekend I will go with Neeme Järvi and the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


This version for me too


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I own the Alsop/RSNO recording so I'll go with that.


Will listen this one also


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've got the Alsop Barber box, which I acquired recently, and the trusty old Vox Box American Composer Series that has served me well for about 20 years. Both include the symphonies. The Vox Box can be had for a penny at Amazon if your looking for a deal.


----------

